# Nokia 6310i



## capaill (18 Feb 2005)

Hi Folks

Changed careers recently and as a result had to hand back my company mobile which was a Nokia 6310.  The problem is the car kit for the above is still in my car.  Anyone know where I can buy a sim free Nokia 6310 in Dublin.  Rather not buy from Ebay or the like.

Thanks

C


----------



## ThomasJ (18 Feb 2005)

you  could  always try to go into the nokia  store on dawson st. but if it were me I would I would be looking in the buy and sell..online

[broken link removed]


----------



## Max Hopper (23 Feb 2005)

Hey , I have a 6310i (unlocked) that needs a reason to be upgraded. Send me a PM and we can work out something.


----------



## Bootdog (27 Aug 2006)

*Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*

I've got a Nokia 6310i which I suspect may be on its last legs (buttons not working as well as they used to, battery coming loose etc.). Any suggestions for a replacement?

The main thing I'm after is battery life, bluetooth for the car kit,  speakerphone, and ability to withstand wear and tear. Not bothered about camera, MP3 and all that. I'd also prefer to stick with Nokia.

Last time I had a look around, there was only the 6230i, which is grand except for the battery life, and the "colour screen" which goes black once the backlight is off. Are any of the newer Nokias - N series, or E series any good?


----------



## legend99 (29 Aug 2006)

*Re: Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*

in the same boat...I was thinking of bring it to a repair shop. My issue is that some of the buttons need to be hammere down to get a response....


----------



## Capaill (29 Aug 2006)

*Re: Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*

Bootdog

If you want to stick with the 6310i then you can buy one online from a site called Retrofone.  The 6310i is available here 

I have used this site in the past to buy a 6310i.

C


----------



## uncorked (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*

Why don't Nokia make good reliable phones like this anymore?  I guess it's because any of us that have a 6310i, refuse to upgrade to new phones !!!


----------



## legend99 (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*



uncorked said:


> Why don't Nokia make good reliable phones like this anymore?  I guess it's because any of us that have a 6310i, refuse to upgrade to new phones !!!



Yea, it was the business in terms of battery life. I think I checked before and it was the longest battery life of any of the mainstream phones. Maybe the commincator was better but not sure.
I'm defo of the opinion now to get the thing fixed in terms of buttons not quite working. i got the screwdrievr that opens it...a T4, you can get it in any hardware shop and I opened it but didn't do anything except blow on it to clear out dust...I might put in more of an effort the next time I open it to sort out the button issues.


----------



## Bootdog (30 Aug 2006)

*Re: Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*

Thanks for that link capaill, I may well be using them...

Legend99, you could get the covers on the old 6310's changed, but you have to go into a shop to get it done, might be worth asking can they do that for you, and give the inside a bit of a clean while they're at it.

My phone got left in a tent, and got wet and trampled on. The screen went all weird, but turned it on and off, and its back to normal ... nearly as good as the 5110 that was dropped into a pint and lived to tell the tale...


----------



## pat127 (22 Sep 2006)

*Re: Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*



Capaill said:


> Bootdog
> 
> If you want to stick with the 6310i then you can buy one online from a site called Retrofone. The 6310i is available here
> 
> ...


 
A friend of mine who has problems with literacy has asked for help with replacing his 6310i. There are some on e-bay for ridiculously little money from what seem to be reputable dealers. Given the disparity with what retrofone is charging, is there something to be careful about here?

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## Guest125 (25 Sep 2006)

*Re: Suggest an Upgrade from Nokia 6310i*

The phone doctor in Selskar in Wexford town sells and can refurbish the 6310i. I don't have any contact details sorry!!


----------



## niceone (15 Oct 2006)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

Hi I am looking for a Nokia 6310 or 6310i.  Anyone out there know where I could purchase one ?


----------



## ajapale (15 Oct 2006)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

[broken link removed]
I heard that companies are increasingly holding onto these old workhorses when employees leave.


----------



## Bootdog (16 Oct 2006)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

More info here: 

mod note: A number of threads concerning the nokia 6310 have been merged here.


----------



## legend99 (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

Lads, did we get anywhere we this....my 6310i is dying on its feet. But I don't like the look of any of the new Nokias....other alternative I'm looking at is the Sony k710i or k800i....any opinions?


----------



## ajapale (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

Thats weird, my trusty 6310i started acting up yesterday. It repeatedly turns itself off despite having a full charge.


----------



## legend99 (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*



ajapale said:


> Thats weird, my trusty 6310i started acting up yesterday. It repeatedly turns itself off despite having a full charge.



Much the same as mine.....keeps crashing. Middle of doing something, goes blank for 5 secs, comes back on without asking for PIN but is back at start screen. So I think its had it. 
What to do.....reputable sellers on e-bay look to be charging close to 150 euros when taking postage into account. Could upgrade to that Sony Eric. k750i for 30 quid but loathe to move from 6310......


----------



## Lorraine B (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

ajapale, yours sounds like a common 6310i problem, but its easily solved.  Take the back off the phone and put a piece of light card or thick paper between the battery and the back of the phone. Close it up again.  This normally does the trick.  Its as if after a while it just gets a bit loose. 

Let me know if this works


----------



## emaol (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

Nokia fixed this by sticking a slim magnet to the inside of the phone.
The problem as Lorraine B pointed out, is loose battery connectors. Usually caused by fiddly fingers moving an already loose-fitting part!


----------



## Z100 (16 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

The 6310i?  

Bought one a few months ago, had asked around for a good old fashioned reliable phone that would work well with my laptop. Was recommended the 6310i.

A couple of months after getting it, it started acting up - would cut off mid call, 'insert sim card' on screen, despite sim card being well and truly inserted. Left it back for repair, exactly same problem when it was returned - not sure they even looked at it.

My sister bought the same phone recently and...yep, the same problem. 

So much for it being a reliable phone.


----------



## ajapale (24 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## mobiletech (24 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

the 6310i is the best phone ever made, well there are a lot of people needing solutions here 6 maybe but there are how many of these phones still being used right now(always the same we only hear the bad news)not that u shouldnt be needing help!
phone companies like vod^%$£"£ and me&^%$ and o% hate that phonr and it ilk becuase they loose sales, the return garantee on  a new phone is about 30 days!!!
long live the 6310i!!!


----------



## markowitzman (24 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

Lorraine do you put the paper over specifically where the sim card lies or up near the battery heads?


----------



## ajapale (24 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

A little latenight googling resulted in the following from .



> *Reviewed by* Toveri *from* Finland *on*                10th Jan 2005
> It would seem I am not alone with my problem. The 6310i is getting                obsolete, but I can't find a phone good enough to replace it with.                I would like a phone with all the new toys like cameras and mp3-players,                but first and foremost I want a good phone. The 6310 has the perfect                keyboard, it seems to be made for my fingers. The battery is still                going strong and the phone itself can fall all the way to hell and                bounce back working as well as it always has. Those of you who are                having trouble with the phone switching off randomly, try the 'Nokia                paper trick': take a small piece of paper, fold it couple of times                over and place it between the phones body and the battery. This                is something you should do to every Nokia phone. Over time the battery                will get loose and thus it won't be able to provide a steady voltage                for the phone. This will cause all kinds of weird behaviour like                the phone switching itself off randomly, the battery life going                down dramatically and even the phone booting itself at 3:33AM every                night!


and also [broken link removed]


> Model/Firmware:Nokia 6310/vallSummary:*Phone shuts down randomly*Description:Answer to the question above:
> "added a piece on the rear part on top of the sim card under the battery,does anybody know what was added?"
> 
> Nokia phones 61**/62**/63** encountered the problem of switching off without cause during operation. This is a mechanical bug in the construction of body part and battery. By inserting a little plastic part or paper the battery is pressed away from the main body of the phone. This will give the construction more stability and therefore will not switch off your phone off during operation.
> ...


----------



## ajapale (25 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*

Hi LorraineB,

The old nokia paper trick worked perfectly! Thanks.

I used a folded picec of paper 4 sheets thick at the top of the battery ie the opposite end to where the sim is.

I imagine one could use something like neoprene as well.

Thanks again, maybe Ill get a few more years out of the old workhorse yet.

aj


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jan 2007)

*Re: Nokia 6310*



ajapale said:


> Ill get a few more years out of the old workhorse yet.
> 
> aj


 
Be careful of that model. They're popular despite their age and problems as above. Is this the model that rumours circulated a few years ago about them being stolen to order?


----------



## Darando (25 Jan 2007)

Might be of use to somebody - but how to take apart the 6310i.

[broken link removed]

Also has many other models and brands. Very helpful. (parent site is http://repair4mobilephone.org/cell_phone.html  )

Also a quick search on google - you can still buy spare parts!!


----------



## legend99 (26 Jan 2007)

the Nokia E50 is now being promoted as a direct replacement for the 6310


----------



## ajapale (26 Jan 2007)

Yes, I looked at the Nokia E50. At €249 with vodaphone rtg its expensive. Talk time of 450mins and standby time hours of 220.

Does anyone know how many contact numbers can be stored in the E50 phone? and whether it supports multiple numbers per contact like the 6310i?


----------



## markowitzman (26 Jan 2007)

Does the E50 fit the hands free for a 6310i in a mercedes?


----------

